# CSS3-Animationen  - Keyframes



## lehanky (29. Oktober 2009)

Schönen guten Abend,

kennt sich hier denn vielleicht schon jemand mit den webkit keyframes aus?

kommt hauptsächlich auf dem iphone safari oder auch auf dem webkit nightly build browser zum tragen.. 

So hier erst einmal ein kleiner aber wesentlicher Ausschnitt aus meiner CSS - Datei:


```
.slideouttoright { 

     	  -webkit-animation-name: 'slideoutright'; 
	  -webkit-transition-timing-function: ease-in;
    	  -webkit-animation-duration: 350ms; 
    	
          

  } 


@-webkit-keyframes 'slideoutright' { 

from { -webkit-transform: translateX(0); }

to { -webkit-transform: translateX(100%);}

}
```

und jetzt mein Problem.. 
wenn ich dann irgend einem Element per jquery-click-addClass-Befehl, die Klasse von oben zuweise, funktioniert die Animation zwar tadellos wenn ich drauf klicke, jedoch fährt sie wenn sie zuende ist wieder einfach auf die standartposition zurück.. also hier dann z.b. auf left: 0... 

kann ich das irgendwie unterbinden? Also, dass die Animation nachdem sie bei "to" angelangt ist, einfach gar nichtsmehr macht?

besten Dank im Voraus!


----------

